# Younger Expats in Guadalajara?



## burgandy01 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm 29 and married with 2 small children. I hope to learn Spanish but in the meantime am wondering if there are many younger expats to relate to (my husband is Mexican). I currently live in Tucson AZ but there's a good chance we may move there in the Spring. I lived in Cabo last summer, but have never been anywhere near Guadalajara. Just know it's modern, big, pretty, nice weather, and cultured...I also know it is the (and surrounding areas) number 1 expat place in the world with mostly retired people. I'm excited but also nervous.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Guadalajara is a large city and you may have some misconceptions about it being full of retired expats. Actually, they're spread so thinly that you may wander for days and not meet one. However, you will find a lot of retirees of all ages on the north shore of Lake Chapala, between Chapala and Jocotopec with the largest concentration in Ajijic. Guadalajara and 'La ribera de Chapala' are less than an hour apart, with the international airport in between. The climate, especially at the lake, is the best you will find this side of Nairobi.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RVGringo is correct. Guadalajara itself has very few foreigners compared to the size of the population. As far as I know, there are two meeting places for ex-patriots in Guadalajara. There is a group called the American Society of Jalisco. What little I have seen of them suggests to me that it is mostly retired people, but I don't really know that much about it. There is another group organized under the auspices of InterNations. They get together about once a month for business/social networking. This group is more eclectic with all ages, many nationalities, and many working people.

Memo


----------



## burgandy01 (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the info.!


----------



## alexsmamacita (Jan 10, 2011)

*hi *



burgandy01 said:


> I'm 29 and married with 2 small children. I hope to learn Spanish but in the meantime am wondering if there are many younger expats to relate to (my husband is Mexican). I currently live in Tucson AZ but there's a good chance we may move there in the Spring. I lived in Cabo last summer, but have never been anywhere near Guadalajara. Just know it's modern, big, pretty, nice weather, and cultured...I also know it is the (and surrounding areas) number 1 expat place in the world with mostly retired people. I'm excited but also nervous.



I'm in a VERY similar situation (& the same age) as you.  Can you private message me? I tried to PM you but couldn't figure it out. I'm new here. LOL.


----------

